# Sticky  Please welcome ACE Jewelers as our new TAG Heuer forum sponsor



## Ernie Romers

Watchuseek is proud to announce that ACE Jewelers has become our new TAG Heuer sponsor.

In order to allow ACE Jewelers to maintain a healthy relationship with its vendors and support Watchuseek, we ask that you do not discuss the Forum's sponsor's specific pricing or compare their prices to other dealers, or gray market. Such posts will be removed from this forum.

www.acejewelers.com/Watches/en/page/51.aspx?FK_2=253


----------



## Keaman

Welcome ACE! Good on you for supporting another GREAT brand!!


----------



## Maddog63

Welcome.


----------



## Lemper

Good job for supporting them. Great watches!


----------



## PolishX

I know this is 5 years old but I assume by their prices they are no longer a forum sponsor ? I mean with haggling I got the same price locally


----------



## Tonystix

Hello Ace! Welcome!


----------



## Jo1s

Welcome to ACE!


----------



## TripleC

Welcome, Ace! Fantastic reputation on WUS. Buy with confidence.


----------

